# P-47G Juggernaut 'Snafu'



## mauld (Nov 24, 2013)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bI4NFuCN6Fo_


----------



## Airframes (Nov 24, 2013)

Beauty! I was hoping to see it at the Duxford September show, but it wasn't around.


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Nov 24, 2013)

Nice plane. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 25, 2013)

Good video! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Geedee (Dec 1, 2013)

Airframes said:


> Beauty! I was hoping to see it at the Duxford September show, but it wasn't around.



She was dismantled the day after Flying Legends and placed in two containers ready to ship out back to the USA....fast forward to the Sept airshow, and she was still in the two containers dumped on the concrete out the back of the TFC hangar !!!!.

Grrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Airframes (Dec 1, 2013)

B*gg*r! So that's what those containers were! 
That's annoyed me - I first saw it in the very early stages of it's restoration, and then again not long before it was painted, and hoped to see it at least standing still, all finished, and even better to see it flying. Last time I saw one flying was when the 'bubbletop' was still at DX - and that's some time ago!


----------

